# Lizards > General Geckos >  Phantastic Hunt

## Ax01

*caught one on vid feeding so i thought i would share.

The Prey:



look a few in here got some real big egos! (attennas)




The Hunter: those lil bites actually look quite ferocious by it's motions.






and from today, a cricket is to his right, hidden behind the branch. find it!



but he missed it!



did u see it?




Bonus pix: On the jungle floor:



do u see it. here it is w/ w/ flash. a larger cricekt is feeding on a smaller one. not sure whether it was already dead and whithered or if that's just supplement dusting.
*

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-25-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-26-2018)

----------

